# Black edition dual core VS locked quad core



## jmbrettler (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all! I am limited due to my motherboard to a 95watt CPU. What I really want to know is which one is better, an overclocked dual core, or locked quad core? \

If I can overclock the dual core to 4.0ghz but the quad core is stuck at 3.1ghz, is the quad core really a better buy?


AMD Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition Callisto 3.3GHz 6MB L3 Cache, AM3, 80W Dual-Core , $108 on Newegg  (Can overclock to 4ghz+)

VS

AMD Athlon II X4 645 Propus 3.1GHz, No L3 Cache, AM3, 95W Quad-Core 
$116

VS 

Phenom II X4 945 Quad Core Processor - 3.00GHz, AM3, 6MB Cache, 95 Watt Quad-Core, 
$187.99 @ TigerDirect


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi!, If i would choose i'll choose the dual core and selecta a compatible motherboard with CCC (Core Clock Callibration); With some luck and patience you can unlock 2 cores from the dual core amd processors. It's a note about in: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2010/05/04/how-amd-core-unlocking-works/1 
So, for the price of the dual core you can get a quad core.
Gool luck!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking at the rest of your system specs, I'd go for the Dual Core and unlock it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 22, 2011)

Would go straight for the Athlon II X4, I have a soft spot for that processor ever since it became the first $99 4 core processor.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope you do realise that unlocking or overclocking processor increases it's power draw. just sayin...
Phenom II X4 945 If you have the money.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an athlon x4 - it is not stuck at 3.1Gz unless you have a really crappy mobo.  You can overclock the bus and it will prolly hit 3.8.  around 3.5-3.6 on stock volts

That said the dualie has more cache, but you would be better off with the quad IMO.


----------



## jmbrettler (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks for the replies! 

The problem with unlocking is that my motherboard doesnt have the ACC or NCC option. 
Not sure if a Bios update contains a new menu for unlocking. I won't plan on getting a new motherboard anytime soon, since I just went SLI. How much better is option 3 versus option 1?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 22, 2011)

I can only say that I love my quad(almost the same as option 3), and I know that most games still can't use all cores, but most new games benefit from extra cores and that tendency grows, so you will be more future proof with quad. I like the feeling that my CPU has plenty of power for my needs, and when new game comes out, I will still be able to play it. You will benefit from option 1 only if game uses 1 core. In all other cases better is quad.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

it should have NCC on the latest bios, buy a Althon X4 then see if the L3 is unlockable


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

it does have NVCC and could unlock the chip. however i wouldn't overclock on that pile of shit i have blown 3 of those mobos trying to get a phenom 9600 over 2.3ghz

my vote is athlon x4


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is how I go Deneb hunting ! 

Going with the Athlon II guarantees you'll have a smokin quad... with or without the Lv3 cache.

Gl...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love unlocking the chips but when ACC is turned out, you cannot see the temps of the CPU cores thats my only complain


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd go for the athlon x4,

A quad core, even without L3cache will run all your games fine at 3,1GHz
For every future release of some game/program you'll probably get more performance from that quad core than you'd ever get from the dual core. 

Buying a dual core when you can get a quad for roughly the same price/power draw which doesnt really perform noticably less would be a bit of a waste imho.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think unlocked multis are a waste of money personally, not that much harder to change fsb and volts instead of multi and volts.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love unlocking the chips but when ACC is turned out, you cannot see the temps of the CPU cores thats my only complain



I do miss seeing the core readings lol..  You mean core temps right ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea you can see it shows 0 and HWmonitor shows a CPU temp but it was about 13 deg off so if motherboard makers can have it unlock and show proper temps then that would be hella good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Capture034.jpg

I would get the native quad because unlocking is always hit n miss, and never would take it for granted.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 24, 2011)

I just grabbed a PII X2 555BE 3.2 GHz and here it is unlocked with stock cooling @ 1.5v


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea you can see it shows 0 and HWmonitor shows a CPU temp but it was about 13 deg off so if motherboard makers can have it unlock and show proper temps then that would be hella good



What is 13C off ? Your mobo ? If your temps are off, its probably the sensor on the cpu.
I had a Phenom x4 9150e that showed the CPU @38C while the vcore bounced between 55-62C lmao ! .. on two different boards hehe..


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had the Phenom II X4 945 and I took it to 3.8 and I also have a Phenom II X2 555 and unlocked it and it is sometimes stable at 4.0 however if I were you I'd go for the Athlon II cause the price of the Phenom II X4 945 seems quite high to me.


----------



## hat (Jan 25, 2011)

Just because others have unlocked theirs doesn't mean every PII x2 will unlock to an x4. A friend of mine tried it and it didn't work for him, and he even has the C3 amp.


----------



## dna1x (Jan 25, 2011)

I've upgraded from a 7750 Kuma to a 550 BE. The higher clocks and L3 cache was nice. Plus it overclocked to 3.8 stable. But for all the settings and all the forum tips, the chip was never 100% stable with a third or all four cores unlocked. Two years later, having extra cores would have been better.

If I had your choices and could go back, I'd get the 945. If you can wait, get a new system


----------



## Melvis (Jan 25, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> I do miss seeing the core readings lol..  You mean core temps right ?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Capture165.jpg



How did you get speed fan to say Athlon and Mobo etc in speed fan?

On topic id go the 945 but at a cheaper price


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 25, 2011)

Melvis said:


> How did you get speed fan to say Athlon and Mobo etc in speed fan?
> 
> On topic id go the 945 but at a cheaper price



Click configure.. then click once on the default name in the Temp and Fans tabs. eg.. Temp1, CPU, GPU ..


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2011)

good choice mate, hope you are happy with your decision


----------

